# Dringend! Was tun an der Grub - Eingabeaufforderung?



## float (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin seit kurzer Zeit Suse 9.1 - Nutzer. Nachdem ich einige neue Pakete installiert habe, startet mein Computer nicht mehr die graphische Oberfläche, sondern präsentiert mir nur die Grub-shell. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt weitermachen soll. Ich möchte gerne wieder die graph. Oberfläche nutzen können. Gibt es keine übersichtliche Anleitung für Grub? Ich stehe erst am Anfang meiner "Linux-Karriere" - kurz: ich hab so gut wie keine Ahnung. 
Hier noch einige Infos:
+ Prozessor: AMD 1700+
+ zwei Festplatten: Suse Linux (Master-HD), Win XP (Slave-HD)

Danke im voraus an alle die mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Wenn garnichts mehr geht könntest Du die CD einlegen und von ihr booten.
Dann startest Du Rescue System und stellst den Bootloader wieder her.

redlama


----------



## float (29. Oktober 2004)

Danke das hat mir weitergeholfen! Blöd das ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin. Hatte nur das Problem das das installationsprogramm mir ständig erzählte dass ich nur eine Neuinstallation machen könne. Hat sich aber dann doch erledigt.


----------



## Vaethischist (2. November 2004)

Für die Zukunft...

Prinzipiell ist die GRUB-Konsole nichts weiter als eine "interaktive" /boot/grub/grub.conf. Sprich: Du kannst sämtliche Einstellungen in der grub.conf von Hand durchführen. Die wichtigsten Befehle:

root (hd...,...)

Damit legt man die Root des zu startenden Dateisystems fest. hdx ist die x.-te Festplatte (fängt bei 0 an, nicht wie sonst üblich mit 1). Die Konsole hat ein "autocompletion", man kann also per Tab-Taste mögliche Varianten jedes Befehls an GRUB anzeigen lassen.

chainloader +1

Falls ein Windows parallel installiert ist, braucht man chainloader. Das weist GRUB einfach an, den nächsten Bootloader (also z.B. den von XP) zu starten. Wenn man Windows starten will, muß root(...) durch root noverify ersetzt werden.

setup (hd...)

Installiert den GRUB-Bootloader im MBR der angegebenen Festplatte. ACHTUNG: Nicht sowas wie setup(hd0,0) verwenden. Dann wird GRUB in den Bootrecord der ersten Partition auf hd0 installiert, was i.d.R. die entsprechende Partition zerstört (nicht unwiderruflich, aber nervig  ).

boot

Hat man alle Einstellungen gemacht, setzt boot den Bootvorgang fort.


----------

